
Sitting for More Than 13 Hours a Day May Sabotage the Benefits of Exercise - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/10/well/move/sitting-for-more-than-13-hours-a-day-may-sabotage-the-benefits-of-exercise.html
======
Inityx
> This study was small, short-term and narrowly focused, though. It cannot
> tell us whether different amounts or timing of sitting — say, 10 hours a
> day, or five or 15 — or of exercise might affect our metabolisms
> differently. It also involved only healthy, young, active volunteers.

> And it does not explain how inactivity might be undercutting the benefits of
> exercise, [...]

Yeah, ok

